# Anxiety Treatment?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I was wondering, is there any sort of anxiety treatment that is pretty effective on dogs? Something that does not go as far as sedating the dog, but helping them to calm down.

Everytime I take Eevee on a car ride, she becomes so anxious that she will start drooling pools of saliva. This starts before the car is even on, so I know that her drooling is not from motion sickness. 
She gets so anxious that she ends up vomiting multiple times during a car ride. It may be a mix between anxiety and motion sickness, but I feel that she gets so scared in the car ride that she ends up vomiting out of anxiety/fear. 
During a half hour trip, she vomited four times in the car. I was afraid she would become dehydrated.

Im trying to get her used to the car by taking her on short trips and showing her that nothing bad ever happens, but sometimes she vomits so quickly it just negates the effect of the training. She pretty much associates the car with vomiting and bad experiences now. :frown: I have no idea what to do.

:help:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Has Evee been vaccinated? Lately, when and for what?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> Has Evee been vaccinated? Lately, when and for what?


She has not been vaccinated since I got her back in December. Before I adopted her she was given all of her puppy shots and I believe parvo/distemper. She's 9 months this month, I adopted her at 5 months. 
She takes monthly heartworm medication (Heartgard Plus).
No other medication..


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been hearing some really positive things about Thundershirt.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I have been hearing some really positive things about Thundershirt.


Unfortunately the Thundershirt hasnt been working for her. Its a shame because Ive heard so many good things about it too! (And it was expensive :tongue


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

In my collies I have seen vaccinosis in the pups who go to home who insist on vaccines and heart worm - one of the consistent symptom is the onset of motion sickness in pups who were previously fine in the car and lower stress tolerance. If you want you can PM me and I can give you a few things that might benefit. You never can tell. How is her temperment otherwise?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you tried Rescue Remedy, or DAP?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> In my collies I have seen vaccinosis in the pups who go to home who insist on vaccines and heart worm - one of the consistent symptom is the onset of motion sickness in pups who were previously fine in the car and lower stress tolerance. If you want you can PM me and I can give you a few things that might benefit. You never can tell. How is her temperment otherwise?


Now that I think of it, she didnt vomit coming home from the shelter.. and it was a 40 minute trip from the shelter to my house. She didnt vomit on the way to the vet the next day either, which is about a ~25minute trip. The vomiting did not start until maybe her second visit to the vet, after she finished getting vaccinated and started heartworm medication. Now she'll vomit within 15 minutes into a car ride or she will vomit multiple times if the trip is over half an hour. I'll definitely PM you, thank you so much Liz!

Her temperament outside of the car is normal. She is actually a very calm, chill dog. When I first got her she was very anxious and nervous and skittish. Now that she's gotten used to me and is better socialized with people, she never freaks out over things and is not vocal at all. I've only heard her bark once, when she thought there were intruders in the house (people were talking right outside my door). 
She can be skittish with new things or new people, but she warms up to new people/dogs after just a few minutes. 



CoverTune said:


> Have you tried Rescue Remedy, or DAP?


I havent, what is DAP? I've heard of Rescue Remedy but heard mixed reviews on it, and wasnt sure what exactly it was. A topical? A spray?
I saw your thread with your anxious boy - I hope all is going well. Anxiety is difficult to deal with. :redface:


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Rescue Remedy is an all natural liquid.. lots of people use it too. Just a few drops on the tongue.

DAP is short for Dog Appeasing Pheromone. It's basically a bottled version of the pheromones that momma dogs give off to calm their puppies. You can get it in a spray, a diffuser that you plug into the wall, or even a collar.

I found DAP more effective than RR, but every dog is different... the DAP actually drives Corona bonkers, lol.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Rescue Remedy is an all natural liquid.. lots of people use it too. Just a few drops on the tongue.
> 
> DAP is short for Dog Appeasing Pheromone. It's basically a bottled version of the pheromones that momma dogs give off to calm their puppies. You can get it in a spray, a diffuser that you plug into the wall, or even a collar.
> 
> I found DAP more effective than RR, but every dog is different... the DAP actually drives Corona bonkers, lol.


Bonkers like happy bonkers or crazy bonkers?
I'll look into both!


----------

